# John Deere 212



## EastCoast Tractor fella (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, this is my first post on here, I have used this forum for quite a bit though. There is a John Deere 212 for sale in my area, I have been looking for a older garden tractor for a some time now, my hobby is working engines and such, and have always like the old garden tractors. Just wondering if it would be a good buy, and what to look for when looking at it. the link is here Log into Facebook 
I know the asking price is too high, but was thinking maybe $500-$600 max.

If the link doesn't work let me know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy EastCoastTractor fella, welcome to the forum.

See attached information sheet for a JD 212 from tractordata.com:


https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/2/23-john-deere-212-attachments.html



What are you planning to do with the tractor? I see from the above datasheet that there were front mount blades and snow blowers to fit the 212. If you want to attach rear implements to it, it would be better to have a 3 point lift, which is a bigger tractor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

EastCoast Tractor fella said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post on here, I have used this forum for quite a bit though. There is a John Deere 212 for sale in my area, I have been looking for a older garden tractor for a some time now, my hobby is working engines and such, and have always like the old garden tractors. Just wondering if it would be a good buy, and what to look for when looking at it. the link is here Log into Facebook
> I know the asking price is too high, but was thinking maybe $500-$600 max.
> 
> If the link doesn't work let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


 Yep.... Nice machine, but $850 is WAY to much $$$$ in my part of the Country for a machine with no deck. With no deck, it's basically a "garage queen" and all you can do with it is wax/polish it. Even if it's just to take to shows, it'll get knocked for no deck.


----------



## EastCoast Tractor fella (10 mo ago)

well, it is $850 canadian dollars, should have said that. Well for comparison, a John deere l120 with a rotten deck just sold here for $900. I was doing some more research and I think I will wait for something else, something that perhaps comes with a few attachments. thanks guys.


----------

